# My first tank in my life



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi all, My Name is Ben from Malaysia.

After few month of research, i’ve finally had my 45x24x16 cm shallow tank ready. As my tank is only depend on local pet stall & what ever supply i can found on local market without breaking the bank, i will take this tank as my learning curve but do wish it go sucess.

Tank was build at loyal glass shop, its was a low grad high iron glass as you can see the green tint on the edge. Cleaned and fill the tank will water and leave for about a week (worry about the gum and yet check for QC) 

Im using organic soil (they claim)i purchase from local hypermarket, as no description was provides i wont be sure if any Fertilizers has been add in. I filter all he tree bark before i wet my substrate and cover with gravel. As hard scape im only using black volcano stone. 

I will try update my tank ever here and then.


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

The tank was filled and the the plant are in.
I wont be able to privde the name of the plant as the stall wont be able to provide me any name, but i do get it at a good deal. So if anyone of you can recognise nice it that will be cool for everyone reference.

As it’s a shallow tank, i had to cut mostly of my plant into half, i do keep some with full stem just for experiment. I replace one of my rock hardscape with another plant of drift wood. 

Im using 50/50 rain water & tap water as i dont have the equipment to check my water ph.


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

2nd day, I cut all my plant in half as i discover yellowish leaf that submerged. And remove some plant as i discover gluewish thing came out from the plant, its may be algae yet i cant be sure, so i just remove to be safe.

I decided to put in filter just for water movement and filter some floting substrate float on my tank. I planed to stick to a 13 light cycle at day time.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Your tank looks good. I really like shallow tanks with hardscape sticking through the surface of the water.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Not bad for a first tank! Let those stem plants come to the surface. Don't trim for a couple months. The hardest part will be just leaving this tank alone so it can develop. It has the right ingredients for success.


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> Your tank looks good. I really like shallow tanks with hardscape sticking through the surface of the water.


Thanks Michael,
The hardscape was highly influence by Iguwami setup, but due to limited quality carpet plant i can found on local yet without breaking my bank :fear:, that make me go for EL Natural for my first attempt.

But i again, i do happy with the hardscape, now do hope my plants are do well. 
Cheer!
BEN


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

dwalstad said:


> Not bad for a first tank! Let those stem plants come to the surface. Don't trim for a couple months. The hardest part will be just leaving this tank alone so it can develop. It has the right ingredients for success.


Thanks dwalstad,

Too bad the cutted one cant be undone, but will make sure i keep the rest at it is.
Its is really the hardest part to kept it un-touch, was really thinking to getting a 2nd tank for more fun.
Thanks for the advise & kind word again^^
Cheer!
BEN


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

I’ve add in ONE gigantic floater to complete the set up for the month. (Hopefully)

Again i introduce 2 more shrimp to their new home. They look excited as me! Not sure abt the gender, but hope they get along well.

Again, one of my attachment had one of my plant with gluewish thing stick on it, is that algae or somethtingelse. I already remove it from my tank.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Your big floater is water lettuce, which is great at removing ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates from the water.

I think the "gluewish" on your plant is fungus growing on the dead or damaged stems. This often happens, and is not always a bad thing. I suggest you cut those stems off as close to the healthy parts of the plant as possible.

I love the fern-like plant in the fourth photo. Any idea what it is?


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Michael said:


> Your big floater is water lettuce, which is great at removing ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates from the water.
> 
> I think the "gluewish" on your plant is fungus growing on the dead or damaged stems. This often happens, and is not always a bad thing. I suggest you cut those stems off as close to the healthy parts of the plant as possible.
> 
> I love the fern-like plant in the fourth photo. Any idea what it is?


Thanks Michael, i believe the plant is called "BOLBITIS HETEROCLITA "DIFFORMIS". It's widely available at my hometown, especially my garden. Its really pair well with my volcano rock.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I've grown that for years, it is a very attractive and easy plant.


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Its been about a week for my tank, i do notice some algae on the plant root area. How to determine if my tank/ plant are doing good. I’ve poke the substrate yesterday to let some gas release. Some co2 buffet for my plant.

As everyone notice i have added in more plants in my tank, i believe this is the max my tank can go. I will stay it where it is, i promise 😂.

My water lettuce has heavy root growth since the day i put in. Other plant notice to have new leaf growing out, the old leaf that close to the substrate do turn brown, i believe i just leave it for my shrimp to clean it for me. 

The water look clear, and no funny smell. Shrimp look active and having fun in the tank. But yet, any way to judge the progress of your tank without any kit?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The purple leaf plants on the right side are very likely not aquatic plants. I don't know of any with that much purple that are aquatic. They may grow up above the water line and then do well, but they also may just die back.


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> The purple leaf plants on the right side are very likely not aquatic plants. I don't know of any with that much purple that are aquatic. They may grow up above the water line and then do well, but they also may just die back.


Thank hoppycalif, 
After some digging, the plant name is called "Hemigraphis Exotica" or Purple Waffle, it's not an TRUE aquatic plant,just as you were mention, some people do keep it 5-12 month before its start to rot, thanks for the head up, i would need to look for replacement then.

Promise broken again, i would need to update my plant again. 
Im actually feeling excited.


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Its been exactly one month for my very first tank, all plant are doing fine but all my shrimp are gone, all started to turn milky and gone, few bodies are found but the rest just dissapears. 

As no water testif were involved, i assume the water parameter just too bad. Going to get water testing kit soon and i assume its still a FAIL at this moment. But still very happy with my first attemp and wish my dead shrimp are doing fine the next life cycle. 

Cheer, Ben


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry your shrimp died, do you know what species they were? The common cherry shrimp _Heteropoda davidii_ are very easy, but some of the other species are difficult.


----------



## zolteeC (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd get a NO3, NO2 and possibly an NH4 test kit, before attempting shrimps.

Normally I use soil from my yard, that works just fine and I can put fish / shrimp in almost immediately.

Once I used dirt that contained artificial ferts from Tesco, and I had to wait several weeks before I could add shrimp. Besides I had to wait, that dirt also worked fine and I still have that tank.


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

zolteeC said:


> I'd get a NO3, NO2 and possibly an NH4 test kit, before attempting shrimps.
> 
> Normally I use soil from my yard, that works just fine and I can put fish / shrimp in almost immediately.
> 
> Once I used dirt that contained artificial ferts from Tesco, and I had to wait several weeks before I could add shrimp. Besides I had to wait, that dirt also worked fine and I still have that tank.


No2 &3 close to zero, ph 7.5, gh zero, kh 40. So would it be NH4?


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Michael said:


> Sorry your shrimp died, do you know what species they were? The common cherry shrimp _Heteropoda davidii_ are very easy, but some of the other species are difficult.


Thanks. My shrimp are really common as normal red cherry shrimp and red rili shrimp. Nothing fancy and its the cheapest among the market as the boss did told me they are hardy as well.

Well, after my water test i might assume its NH4 since i had no test kit for it


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I bet that the problem is heavy metals, not ammonia. Shrimp are _very_ sensitive to heavy metals--more so than fish or humans. I would add an aquarium water conditioner that detoxifies these metals. Most do, working via the chelator EDTA. [Copper and zinc are typically the ones present in tapwater at levels that could cause problems (my book pp 9-11).]

Make sure that you aren't using carbon/charcoal filtration, because it will remove the EDTA and other metal chelators such as nature's DOC (dissolved organic matter).


----------



## benb3nv3 (Oct 20, 2018)

dwalstad said:


> I bet that the problem is heavy metals, not ammonia. Shrimp are _very_ sensitive to heavy metals--more so than fish or humans. I would add an aquarium water conditioner that detoxifies these metals. Most do, working via the chelator EDTA. [Copper and zinc are typically the ones present in tapwater at levels that could cause problems (my book pp 9-11).]
> 
> Make sure that you aren't using carbon/charcoal filtration, because it will remove the EDTA and other metal chelators such as nature's DOC (dissolved organic matter).


Diana,

Thanks for your feedback. And would definitely check your book as i already press 1 order, hopefully will arriving soon. (As i know how much you stress on just to really go thru your book instead of getting pieces of qna section in the forum, and if i go thru that early maybe the tragedy can be prevented)

Big love to El Nature community!


----------

